# Google Map for Candlepowerforum Members



## mckeand13

For quite some time I thought it would be cool to have a Google Map where all CPF users could add their location. I searched CPF and couldn't find anything existing so I made one. I have left the editing "open" to anyone who has the link.

I'm not suggesting that we pinpoint everyone's home, but maybe you can just locate the city if you wish to participate with a bit less detail.

It's hard for me to verify this is working correctly as I don't have two Google accounts.

I hope it will work correctly and people enjoy using it! I would be very interested to see where members are located all over the world

Here's the link:
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=zluGNSxM4F8s.kJQNoWyRC0EM



**Moderators - I had a hard time determining which forum to post this in. If you feel it is better suited elsewhere, please move it. ****


----------



## 880arm

Saw this on another forum recently and thought it was a great idea. It's pretty neat to see (roughly) where everyone is from.

I'm added :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

added too


----------



## wedlpine

Added, I think.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

How do I add my location? Might I also suggest you create a free Google (Gmail) account) as this gives you access to all things Google so you can evaluate it? Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mckeand13

To add a location, you must first be logged in to Google. If you don't have an account, you'll have to create one.

Then, click the upside down teardrop as shown.


----------



## 880arm

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> How do I add my location?



*Edit: I'm too slow! mckeand13 beat me to the punch! *



Find your location on the map. You can position the map manually or you can type your city/state/country in the search box at the top of the map
Press the button on the toolbar (just below the search box) to create a new marker
The cursor will change to a "+" which you can place over your general location on the map. Click the mouse when it is positioned properly.
A marker will be placed and will have a generic name such as "Point 8." You can edit this information and replace it with your username or anything else you wish.
When finished, hit "Save"
Congratulate yourself on a job well done! :twothumbs


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Moving this to the Cafe.

Bill


----------



## sassaquin

Cool idea, I'm added.


----------



## YAK-28

just added one of my test spots.


----------



## ironhorse

Added


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cool idea. I'm added


----------



## f22shift

i am in and all alone lol


----------



## Tac Gunner

Put my location as the local airport, its close enough. Represent KY with 880arm


----------



## neutralwhite

added. 
thanks.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

First to represent the Great Northwest. 

~ Chance


----------



## mckeand13

Bullzeyebill said:


> Moving this to the Cafe.
> 
> Bill



I thought about originally posting this in the Cafe, but I still thought it was flashlight related so posted it in the general forum.

It's unfortunate that this thread resides in the Cafe as I don't think it will get the exposure or participation that it would otherwise. In the years that I have been a member I have looked in the Cafe one time, to see what type of posts were there. It is what it is.


----------



## neutralwhite

+1.



mckeand13 said:


> I thought about originally posting this in the Cafe, but I still thought it was flashlight related so posted it in the general forum.
> 
> It's unfortunate that this thread resides in the Cafe as I don't think it will get the exposure or participation that it would otherwise. In the years that I have been a member I have looked in the Cafe one time, to see what type of posts were there. It is what it is.


----------



## mckeand13

The list is growing!

It look like a number of people have placed points but have not renamed them to their username. They are currently just labeled "Point 23", "Point 24" ect.

Please check to make sure you have named your point with your CPF userid.

Thanks!


----------



## CrazySanMan

I'm in! I'm on! Whichever!


----------



## nbp

mckeand13 said:


> I thought about originally posting this in the Cafe, but I still thought it was flashlight related so posted it in the general forum.
> 
> It's unfortunate that this thread resides in the Cafe as I don't think it will get the exposure or participation that it would otherwise. In the years that I have been a member I have looked in the Cafe one time, to see what type of posts were there. It is what it is.




I think it will get enough views here - if the topic is interesting, people find it wherever it is. And there is a fair amount of traffic in the Cafe actually.

I added myself - a general area anyways. Fun idea.


----------



## idleprocess

A lot of unlabelled pins on that map. While I would not suggest pegging your precise street address, at least put your name on it somewhere within a few miles or kilometers of your location.


----------



## sabasarge

Very cool. Added my two countries of residence.....thanks!


----------



## f22shift

you can add this to your signature.

Google Map for CPF


----------



## mvyrmnd

So who was the clown that changed my name?


----------



## canibalplatipus

Added. Looks like I'm the only canadian so far


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Portland,OR for me.


----------



## Tana

Heh... I'm in...


----------



## ven

:twothumbs added great idea


----------



## TEEJ

I'm on it.


----------



## slow2go

Had to give it a try !


----------



## mcorp

Added too! First from Singapore


----------



## jabe1

I want to know who it is off the Cuban coast...


----------



## wedlpine

jabe1 said:


> I want to know who it is off the Cuban coast...



A bunch of refugees trying to make it to the USA.


----------



## makapuu

Added :nana:


----------



## Fat Boy

Disappointed there is no one else in Minnesota on the map. Come on MN nice, let's get going.


----------



## f22shift

I'm not sure if every member can see this thread so what do you guys think if we added for other people. For example, they put their location in their profile. Clearly it seems ok that they display their location publicly. Just drop the name in their listed city. Bad idea?
The map can fill out pretty fast that way.


----------



## Fat Boy

Probably not a good idea. It's accurate because it's an opt-in.


----------



## mckeand13

I would agree, no placing other people on the map. Invite them to join in, but don't do it for them.


----------



## TEEJ

mckeand13 said:


> I would agree, no placing other people on the map. Invite them to join in, but don't do it for them.



Some people want their privacy/don't WANT others to know where they are. Of course, if they include it in their sig/profile etc, it may not be as large an issue, but, still, I'd think this should be an optional inclusion by the participants.


----------



## Cyclops942

TEEJ said:


> Some people want their privacy/don't WANT others to know where they are. Of course, if they include it in their sig/profile etc, it may not be as large an issue, but, still, I'd think this should be an optional inclusion by the participants.


If you put mine in, I will be very unhappy. Just because I put it in my profile, it does NOT mean I want it put into a map, where people can find it without originally looking for ME. Putting other folks in would be a VERY bad idea.

[EDIT] As a matter of fact, I just made my location information in my profile a little more generic, since people are "threatening" (please notice the VERY loose definition I am using for this word) to add my info in ways I have not approved.


----------



## mckeand13

Well, this was fun.....

Nobody should be adding other peoples to the map. Who had time to waste on something like that anyway?

Let's be done with that idea and comments relative to it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

In a way it was a good idea, and was posted by the OP for discussion and participation. Thinking out loud, it would be good to have a map of membership participation, and user names would not have to be involved. It would give members a good indication of how many people all over the world are involved with CPF.

Bill


----------



## Solid Lifters

Added.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Bullzeyebill said:


> In a way it was a good idea, and was posted by the OP for discussion and participation. Thinking out loud, it would be good to have a map of membership participation, and user names would not have to be involved. It would give members a good indication of how many people all over the world are involved with CPF.
> 
> Bill



That's exactly what this is. Usernames are certainly not required.

EDIT: and the clown strikes again!


----------



## mckeand13

I suppose we could look at it two ways as recently posted. 1) No names at all, just "how many users", or 2) with usernames so you know who might be around you.

I would really like to see points placed with usernames just so anyone can, at some point if they wish, see who is near you and/or send a PM saying "hi neighbor" and plan a CPF gathering. Without names, that's impossible. So, that makes the "no usernames" approach seem pretty pointless to me.

On that note, If somebody who placed Point 20 near Greenfield, WI wants to update their point with a username that would be great.


----------



## wileecoyote

Added. Cool idea.


----------



## TEEJ

Some blanks could be due to the learning curve involved with posting. 

I could make it work on one computer, but on another it was easier. 

There could simply be failed attempts scattered about.


----------



## LanthanumK

Added


----------



## shooterSVT

Added as well.


Who's up for a CPF Meet and Greet?


----------



## steveg270

Im in!!


----------



## TEEJ

shooterSVT said:


> Added as well.
> 
> 
> Who's up for a CPF Meet and Greet?



You missed the May 31 Photon Festival, which is where local CPF members HAVE a meet and greet, as well as places to shine near and far at stuff, etc.


----------



## degarb

I always can spot a CPF member at night events in my city. They are the crazy guy with a triple xml that shines 3 blocks away at the ballet. Can't blame him much, how else was he to find his way back to the car. The wife, a tad embarrassed, but happy to get him to the ballet at all.

Yep, just follow the hot spot back to the source. If the distance and lux meter reads correctly, probably a CPF member.


----------



## think2x

Added myself


----------



## thedoc007

This is a really good idea. Have to bump this thread on a regular basis...if we get a lot of people on it, should make get-togethers a LOT easier to organize. I am added.


----------



## YAK-28

got my tm26 ready for this year, see you at the ballet



degarb said:


> I always can spot a CPF member at night events in my city. They are the crazy guy with a triple xml that shines 3 blocks away at the ballet. Can't blame him much, how else was he to find his way back to the car. The wife, a tad embarrassed, but happy to get him to the ballet at all.
> 
> Yep, just follow the hot spot back to the source. If the distance and lux meter reads correctly, probably a CPF member.


----------



## degarb

YAK-28 said:


> got my tm26 ready for this year, see you at the ballet


I am guessing you are trying to find that magical lumen or head "threshold" where the wife will ask you to stay home, or just wake the dead at Glendale. Let me know if you find it, so I can place my order.


----------



## degarb

(Due to budge cuts, our city does ballet in the cemetery. This is great since it offers alternative reading material during the slow parts.)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

How do they do the BAR intermission? I do like my drinks during intermission.

Bill


----------



## TEEJ

Bullzeyebill said:


> How do they do the BAR intermission? I do like my drinks during intermission.
> 
> Bill



A wake?


----------



## degarb

Bullzeyebill said:


> How do they do the BAR intermission? I do like my drinks during intermission.
> 
> Bill



They have tents with local volunteers that sell food during intermission. However, I do think the fair they offer at intermission looks suspiciously like the potluck leftovers- only the best scraps from that week's receptions.


----------



## degarb

TEEJ said:


> A wake?



No, that doesn't come until the end of the ballet performance. Probably a heavy sleeper, which is why Yax's wife will need the Tiny Monster.


----------



## Rat

I'm in.

I am moving from the city "Sydney" out to the country down the south coast of NSW. I am moving in a few days :naughty:

Fishing, Diving, Kayaking, Mountain biking, Surfing, Swimming, Hiking, Camping, Photography and many more things to do now at my door step so excited.

:wave:


----------



## DAN92

Added, I'm all alone on the map of France.:lolsign:


----------



## thedoc007

Bump, I'm hoping we can get the thread going again. Seems to be sporadic - and it needs to have more members listed!


----------



## LGT

Just added. Good idea mckeand13.


----------



## shortc

I'm on it now~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Light it up

Just posted my location.


----------



## idleprocess

Still only one other member in the Metromess... not like you need to peg your exact street address.


----------



## Photon

mckeand13 said:


> For quite some time I thought it would be cool to have a Google Map where all CPF users could add their location. I searched CPF and couldn't find anything existing so I made one. I have left the editing "open" to anyone who has the link.
> ...



Darn good idea mckeand13.


----------



## Cataract

Posted my regroup spot for GT's, which is only minutes from my place by car. With a little luck I'll have enough free time to organize at leas a few more.

Bill had a good idea by not necessarily naming yourself in your location if you prefer to be as untraceable as possible. You could always just name it "CPF Member" or "Flashaholic"


----------



## Wits' End

I put the marker about 2 miles from my house. Only about 2 dozen houses, in that circle. It gets dark out here


----------



## idleprocess

Cataract said:


> Bill had a good idea by not necessarily naming yourself in your location if you prefer to be as untraceable as possible. You could always just name it "CPF Member" or "Flashaholic"


If someone on CPF _really_ wants to track me down for some inexplicable reason, there are far more efficient ways to do it than intensive people watching at the spot I pegged, which isn't terribly close to my actual location.


----------



## pipes

Hey pretty neat, but.. light it up, I mean geez you got this marker literally in your back yard lol.


----------



## Cyclops942

Okay, okay... I dropped a pin. It's not too specific, but it's there.


----------



## Cataract

idleprocess said:


> If someone on CPF _really_ wants to track me down for some inexplicable reason, there are far more efficient ways to do it than intensive people watching at the spot I pegged, which isn't terribly close to my actual location.



For sure, but some people still won't take a chance. At least they can still benefit the extreme cover of secrecy while letting us have an idea about the distribution of flashaholics.


----------



## Taz80

I added mine, its interesting seeing where other members are from.


----------



## Jack Daniels

I'm in. Cottam, Ontario. Next to Essex. I tell faraway people I'm from Windsor, the armpit of Ontario. Windsorites may not like that, but the name fits, so if you ever meet a Windsorite, make sure you say "Ah! The armpit of Ontario!" Then they'll buy you lunch.


----------



## JP Labs

I am added. Thedoc007 is pretty close to me. How about some more SE Michigan guys check in? There must be more!


----------



## thedoc007

JP Labs said:


> I am added. Thedoc007 is pretty close to me. How about some more SE Michigan guys check in? There must be more!



PM will be sent shortly. Practically neighbors!


----------



## martinaee

Hmm... Well I'm on the map. I live kind of close to Jabe1.


----------



## Big_Sam

I've add my pin, first person in Scotland! Weehooo! :thumbsup:


----------



## d13avo

I have just added my pin. The only one in Worcester United Kingdom but there are three others in the UK and one in Scotland.


----------



## walterr839

Added point 94 in rhode island


----------



## dragonhaertt

Hey  We are the only Dutch people on the map!


----------



## xzel87

Hi need some help, how do i add myself?, is the function only available on a computer?, cantcan't sesm to find the related toola through my chrome browsee on phone nor Google Map app.


----------



## kj2

xzel87 said:


> Hi need some help, how do i add myself?, is the function only available on a computer?, cantcan't sesm to find the related toola through my chrome browsee on phone nor Google Map app.


Only available on PC, AFAIK.


----------



## kj2

dragonhaertt said:


> Hey  We are the only Dutch people on the map!


:thumbsup:


----------



## xzel87

kj2 said:


> Only available on PC, AFAIK.



Yupe I confirm that the function is only available on PC/Desktop. Added myself already though.


----------



## mos

+1, Slovakia


----------



## gravelmonkey

Finally got round to it. Added (I think).


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Yeh!... First Irish on the map


----------



## Luter

Added


----------



## Niteowl

Set mine in the general vicinity. The map is an entertaining idea, it'd be nice if more would join in.


----------



## bladesmith3

I am the only one in colorado. I know there are local members.


----------



## lightlover

Thanks to mckeand13 I'm signed in - first CPF member associated with Poland!


----------



## ahtoxa11

idleprocess said:


> A lot of unlabelled pins on that map. While I would not suggest pegging your precise street address, at least put your name on it somewhere within a few miles or kilometers of your location.



Howdy, neighbor!


----------



## lightlover

Well, 4 new members added in the last week, but CPF not represented at all in: SOUTH AMERICA, AFRICA, NEW ZEALAND, JAPAN, CHINA, INDIA, RUSSIA. 
Hardly any members showing in CANADA. 
If you’re doubtful, just marking the general vicinity, (nearest city?) still maintains your privacy.


----------



## swordfish2

added


----------



## RollerBoySE

Added


----------



## WarRaven

Well I'm the second Canadian that just showed up 😀

I feel alone lol.


----------



## Matrix 100

signed in from Toronto,Ont. Canada

WarRaven - I see 8 Canadian's on the map - but I don't see you


----------



## Nvincible

North Carolina is representing!


----------



## WarRaven

Matrix 100 said:


> signed in from Toronto,Ont. Canada
> 
> WarRaven - I see 8 Canadian's on the map - but I don't see you


Really, I must have missed something..

Edit, Fixed. Signed in from Edmonton.


----------



## subwoofer

I've added myself.

Nice idea, thanks to the OP for setting it up.


----------



## mckeand13

Just a reminder for everyone to go back and verify that they added their CPF handle to the map at the point they marked.

I see quite a few "point 28", "point 3" meaning someone placed a point but didn't update the name of the point.

Thanks again for everyone who has taken the time to add their mark.


----------



## lightlover

*NOT A BUMP! I'M APPEALING TO YOU?*
CPF members needed for rare and unusual places: SOUTH AMERICA, AFRICA, NEW ZEALAND, TASMANIA, JAPAN, CHINA, INDIA, RUSSIA, PANAMA, TRINIDAD & TOBAGO, BERMUDA, HAWAII, CENTRAL + EASTERN EUROPE, all around the MEDITERRANEAN, and so on and so on. 

(All those places show up in the "Location" entry on the left of the post). 

Just mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy. 

*We Exist And We Are Everywhere . . . .*​


----------



## ForrestChump

*COOL!*


----------



## ahorton

I happily added myself as the only one in my half of Australia.


----------



## tab665

make that 4 NC CPFer's on the map!


----------



## KuanR

Just added myself, the only one in Macau.


----------



## FLfrk

I'm added. Cool thread! I must say, I got a chuckle out of Photon's additional info. (in Washington State, USA)


----------



## Limey Johnson

I'm added! The only one in NY so far...


----------



## D6859

Lonely Finn added


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

... ..


----------



## lucca brassi

I'm added too )


----------



## wytstang

Done.


----------



## teacher

Pretty neat, I just ran across this thread and I am now added....:thumbsup:
Thank you, a great idea.


----------



## B0rt

I am pretty sure I added myself correctly ... this time 
If you can see my marker in Hamburg, Germany I got it right ... this time 

WE ARE LEGION! :candle:


----------



## wolfstyle

Just added myself. Thanks for creating this.


----------



## nomadtor416

Ok, added myself to Toronto. I'm only #3? I figure there's gotta be more.


----------



## flashaholic1

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this. Just added myself as well. Can we get this on the front page so that way it's easily accessible for everyone to see this?


----------



## lightlover

flashaholic1 said:


> I can't believe I'm just now seeing this. ...
> Can we get this on the front page so that way it's easily accessible for everyone to see this?



*Please Greta,** (Pretty Please!)*
is there some way to promote the map? 
It's such a CPF-Community builder - every member who (eventually) finds this topic seems to like the idea. 

_These are just some of the locations I've noticed in the side panel, but which aren't properly represented on the map:_

Egypt, Singapore, Philippines, Italy, France, Netherlands, Marshall Islands, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Indonesia, Poland, Croatia, South America, Africa, New Zealand, Tasmania, Japan, China, India, Russia, Panama, Trinidad & Tobago, Bermuda, Hawaii, Central & Eastern Europe, all around the Mediterranean – and so on and so on. 

(Also, there must be around 250 active posters from the UK).


Suggestion: just mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy.

*We Exist And We Are Everywhere!*​


----------



## lightlover

*Please, anyone who likes the idea of the CPF Members Map, consider putting a link in your signature line – that would probably publicise it best. *

Suggestion: just mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy.

These places show in Member Locations, but are not fully (or at all) represented on the map:

Egypt, Singapore, Philippines, Italy, France, Netherlands, Marshall Islands, Finland, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Indonesia, Poland, Israel, Croatia, South America, Africa, New Zealand, Tasmania, Japan, China, India, Russia, Panama, Trinidad & Tobago, Bermuda, Hawaii, Central & Eastern Europe, all around the Mediterranean – and so on and so on. 

(There must be around 250+ active posters from the UK).


Dear Greta, 

What about just formatting in Red, the line in the yellow banner in “New Member Introductions”:

• When creating a thread here, it's often helpful to state your general location in the thread title - your state or country, for example. You never know who might be in your area that is also a member! 
*And there is a CPF Members Map, see: **http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?383660-Google-Map-for-Candlepowerforum-Members*


----------



## Greta

I am not going to promote this on the front page or in any other way. This type of thing is rightfully placed here in the Cafe.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

For what's it's worth, I really like the new do, Greta. It [email protected]@ks really good on you. :kiss: 

~ Chance


----------



## tech25

Added myself


----------



## magnum70383

Added. Toronto!


----------



## facepalm69

Added!


----------



## lightlover

Egypt, Singapore, Philippines, Italy, France, Cyprus, Netherlands, Marshall Islands, Finland, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Indonesia, Poland, Croatia, South America, Africa, New Zealand, Tasmania, Japan, China, India, Russia, Panama, Trinidad & Tobago, Bermuda, Hawaii, Central & Eastern Europe, all around the Mediterranean – and so on and so on. 

These are just some of the locations I've noticed in the side panel, but which aren't properly represented on the map:

(There must be around 350 active posters from the UK).

Suggestion: mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy.

All the Best, lightlover.

*We Exist And We Are Everywhere!*


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

This is pretty cool, added myself


----------



## lightlover

*CPF Members: Illuminating the Whole Wide World! - We Exist And We Are Everywhere!

*There must be ~350 active posters from the UK alone.
These are just some of the member locations I've noticed in the side panel, but which aren't properly represented on the map:



lightlover said:


> *Egypt, Singapore, Philippines, Italy, France, Cyprus, Netherlands, Marshall Islands, Finland, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Indonesia, Poland, Croatia, South America, Africa, New Zealand, Tasmania, Japan, China, India, Russia, Panama, Trinidad & Tobago, Bermuda, Hawaii, Central & Eastern Europe, all around the Mediterranean – and so on and so on.*



Suggestion: just mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy.
(Don't forget to put your board name to the point you've marked - I thought there was a member called "Point 21")

All the Best, lightlover.


----------



## gravelmonkey

lightlover said:


> *CPF Members: Illuminating the Whole Wide World! - We Exist And We Are Everywhere!*


CPF Members: Illuminating the whole wide world to exacting ANSI standards with excruciatingly specific LED tint bins :thumbsup:


lightlover said:


> *
> *There must be ~350 active posters from the UK alone.



Really!? I would have guessed 100-150... :shrug:


----------



## lightlover

Hi, Gravel,

Nice Expanded Slogan!

Re: UK Members, since I began to promote the map, I started looking at the "location" info - over the last year, I think that about 300-350 UK members have posted (at least once?). 

(Yeah, surprised me too - I would have estimated like you).

MEMBERS: Check it [the map] out (Please?) - if your area isn't on the map, proudly present yourself!


----------



## Skeeterg

Added now. North Dakota is reprasented.


----------



## lightlover

*CPF MEMBERS: Illuminating the whole wide world to exacting ANSI standards with excruciatingly specific LED tint bins ... 
[Quote by gravelmonkey]*

*Check the map out please -* if your area isn't on the map, proudly present yourself!

Suggestion: just mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy.

(Don't forget to put your board name to the point you've marked - I thought there was a member called "Point 21")

These are just some of the locations I've noticed in the side panel, but which aren't represented on the map:
Egypt, Singapore, Philippines, Italy, France, Cyprus, Netherlands, Marshall Islands, Finland, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Indonesia, Poland, Croatia, South America, Africa, New Zealand, Tasmania, Japan, China, India, Russia, Panama, Trinidad & Tobago, Bermuda, Hawaii, Central & Eastern Europe, all around the Mediterranean – and so on. 

All the Best, lightlover.


----------



## vestureofblood

Vesture is in!


----------



## Mobileschoney

I added myself in Edwardsville, IL and think I've named it with my username. However it doesn't seem to display my name. May have to go back in when I have a few minutes and try and figure out why.


----------



## Wendee

I've added myself to Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (my user name is identified on the map). This map was a great idea! It's so interesting to see where members are located :thumbsup:


----------



## SAMongoose

My first post.
Homo Sapien Lurker CHAMPION!!!
7 YEARS.
Only subscribed a few days ago.
Lucky for me. Reading is allowed while not being a member.
BUT. HAVE to start commenting.
The LIGHT will set you free.


----------



## SAMongoose

So now Africa....South Africa is REPRESENTED.
Im in Cape Town...northern suburbs ..Brackenfell.


----------



## tex.proud

Just found this and added another Texan!


----------



## lightlover

lightlover said:


> *CPF MEMBERS: Illuminating the whole wide world to exacting ANSI standards with excruciatingly specific LED tint bins ...
> [Quote by gravelmonkey]*
> 
> *Check the map out please -* if your area isn't on the map, proudly present yourself!
> 
> Suggestion: just mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy.
> 
> (Don't forget to put your board name to the point you've marked - I thought there was a member called "Point 21")
> 
> These are just some of the locations I've noticed in the side panel, but which aren't represented on the map:
> *Egypt, Singapore, Philippines, Italy, France, Cyprus, Netherlands, Marshall Islands, Finland, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, Germany, Portugal, Indonesia, Poland, Croatia, South America, Africa, New Zealand, Tasmania, Japan, China, India, Russia, Panama, Trinidad & Tobago, Bermuda, Hawaii, Central & Eastern Europe, all around the Mediterranean – and so on.
> *
> *
> "Get ready for greatness!*
> 
> All the Best, lightlover.


----------



## lightlover

*Please, anyone who likes the idea of the CPF Members Map, consider putting a link in your signature line – *that would probably publicise it best. 

Suggestion: just mark the general vicinity, (nearest city?) to still maintain your privacy.


----------



## Wendee

lightlover said:


> *Please, anyone who likes the idea of the CPF Members Map, consider putting a link in your signature line – *that would probably publicise it best.


 
I added the link in my signature but I'm obviously doing something wrong because the link didn't work. I tried copy/paste your link as well as create my own.
Hopefully I'll figure it out someday soon because like you said, it's a great way to publicise the map.


----------



## lightlover

mckeand13 said:


> Just a reminder for everyone to go back and verify that they added their CPF handle to the map at the point they marked.
> 
> I see quite a few "point 28", "point 3" meaning someone placed a point but didn't update the name of the point.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone who has taken the time to add their mark.



Time for a community-building BUMP! 

*SHOW YOUR CPF'ER PRIDE!
*A lot of new members added, but still a lot of blank spaces on the map.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Well, I followed all the directions, and my pin shows up but no name(I did successfully replace point XX with Crazyeddiethefirst but only my pin shows up....any suggestions or do you see me between Palm Springs and La Quinta in SoCal?


----------



## lightlover

Crazyeddie,
THANK YOU!
You're showing up loud'n'proud! (As Crazyeddiethefirst, no less)


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Wow, I still don't see it, but I sure trust my friends here so I'm not worried....
And it only took me 4 weeks to get it done(sorry, too busy playing...ahem, working with lights......)


----------



## lightlover

OK! I DARE YOU TO!

Place you name on the map (for everlasting glory ...). 
Show the whole world that we is everywhere, even where you may least expect it.
[ Plus the opportunity to possibly make local Flashaholic Friendships. ] 

*CPF MEMBERS: Illuminating the whole wide world to exacting ANSI standards with excruciatingly specific LED tint bins ... 
[*Quote by the very talented Mr Sir* gravelmonkey]*


----------



## bladesmith3

I forgot I was on there already.


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm on there now.


----------



## mniezen

I like the map!! Just added me in the boonies of BC:wave:


----------



## Matt7337

Just added myself to the map! One of only three members on it from Northern Ireland!


----------



## degarb

I am very disappointed with Russia. In protest, I may unsubscribe to the Crazy Russian Hacker on YouTube. Sad, because he always cracks me up.

But seriously, at least for Latin America, Russia, and China, the lack of representation must indicate they have their own excellent native language lighting forums. . I have translated one Russian forum light review thread. Never Chinese, nor Spanish.


----------



## CandleLite

It gets dark down here as well!

The only lonely member in Mexico. :wave:


----------



## MadAmos

I added mine, thanks for creating this.


----------



## MichielSanders

added mine, thanks for map


----------



## BADY

Added. Only one in Portugal. Have one neighbor in Spain :wave:


----------



## run4jc

Well I can't figure out (and I've read all the instructions) how to add myself. No one else in 'Bama currently. The icons mentioned for adding are not there and I am logged into Google. Any suggestions? Here's what I see.


----------



## DaveTheDude

Ditto. The map link took me to the same page as that shown above, with no functionality or radio buttons on display. Suggestions are welcome for reanimating the map to allow more pushpins to be added.


----------



## mckeand13

Are you logged in to Google when trying to add a marker? Works for me, but I'm the creator. I don't see any settings I have, or can change to allow/disallow other users to place markers.


----------



## boo5ted

Just looked again and don't see a way to add to the list. Logged in to maps, I've right clicked and left clicked with no response.


----------



## kashmir

boo, I cannot add myself either (I'm using a MacBook Pro). Back on post #89 it was noted this function only works on PC/Desktop?


----------

